# Automatic resetting GFI receptacle



## smiley64 (Mar 25, 2013)

I see these on the WEB and am considering them so no one has to go push the reset for holiday lights after it rains. These are commercial businesses. Has anyone used these? They are to reset themselves after line power is cut then restarted.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

smiley64 said:


> I see these on the WEB and am considering them so no one has to go push the reset for holiday lights after it rains. These are commercial businesses. Has anyone used these? They are to reset themselves after line power is cut then restarted.


Usually after a power failure, resetting a GFI isn't a concern. But, what if the fault didn't clear, they just trip again?
And..."automatic resetting" ANYTHING is dangerous. How do you lock them out?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Who makes these?


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

Leviton calls their portable GFCI cord sets "automatic resetting", but what they are referring to is that the GFCI won't trip during a power outage or when plugging it in.

http://store.leviton.com/Right-Angl...r-Attachable-16693/dp/B00CPPHY0C#.Vqa_zugrKUk

It still requires investigation and a manual reset when/ if it trips. 

Some portable GFCI cords trip when power is lost and then restored, even unplugging and plugging back in. Kind of like an anti re-start. I always hated those.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

Just another look at it:

https://www.reynoldsonline.com/ASSETS/DOCUMENTS/ITEMS/EN/LEVI16893_Broc.pdf


----------



## smiley64 (Mar 25, 2013)

*not that concerned*

These receptacles are only used for holiday lights. Rainy nights cause the GFI to trip. If it's dry the next day they may not trip again and no harm. If there is still a short they'll trip again and no harm. 
I was wondering if this is a good idea or not, that's why I was hoping to hear from someone else.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

smiley64 said:


> These receptacles are only used for holiday lights. Rainy nights cause the GFI to trip. If it's dry the next day they may not trip again and no harm. * If there is still a short they'll trip again and no harm.*
> I was wondering if this is a good idea or not, that's why I was hoping to hear from someone else.


And how often will they reset and trip? Will they finally calculate that there is a real equipment problem? 

Please publish a link to these things. I can find no such animal.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

al_smelter said:


> And how often will they reset and trip? Will they finally calculate that there is a real equipment problem?
> 
> Please publish a link to these things. I can find no such animal.


if it only trips in the rain you need to fix something:whistling2:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Imo a bad idea. In an industrial setting there would be signs saying equipment can restart automatically or without warning. Do you really want this in a residential setting?


----------



## MadDawg (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you sure you are not talking about "self testing" GFCI?


http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibcG...CED8C3D836255B02159124B12D79BD&minisite=10251


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

No way this is a good idea. I'd never install something like that. You have no control over what is plugged


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

smiley64 said:


> I see these on the WEB and am considering them so no one has to go push the reset for holiday lights after it rains. These are commercial businesses. Has anyone used these? They are to reset themselves after line power is cut then restarted.


If you are talking about automatic gfci's as someone mentioned on the posting .. That i do know it did have on cord set. But as i type i am not sure if still in market in usa or canada ..

I rather use the manual resetting GFCI'S..

Merci. Marc


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

For all the research I've done off and on since this thread began, this is the definition of "auto reset" as written by all UL listed manufacturers that I can find:

The GFCI will "automatically reset" on power loss and restoration. On a cordset this means you can unplug it and plug it back in, and you will not have to manually push the reset button. In the case of a duplex wall receptacle, power loss and restoration from, say, the POCO, does not set a trip in the unit. All of the GFCI receptacles in my home meet this criterion. 

Every single GFCI that I can find (which has been fairly extensive list so far) will TRIP on current imbalance, and WILL NOT and CAN NOT automatically re-energize. The reset button must be manually pushed after clearing the fault. 

If this device really does exist, I would certainly like to see a link to it. I can be turned if I'm wrong.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds kind of like a mini-recloser, which would be neat for some applications.


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

I can see something like this being useful for outdoor lights on a timer if it works as I see posted. GFI trips from rain, later timer turns off and next night when timer comes back on the GFI resets as long as it is dry. I have a significant light show but actually never have GFI issues (lucky? Well designed?) but for the average consumer it could be a help.


----------



## smiley64 (Mar 25, 2013)

*I got it wrong*

As many of you figured my understanding of auto reset was not what I thought. The GFI will not reset itself when power is restored. Thank you for being helpful.


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, there IS a person that has filed a patent application for exactly such a GFI. Not that he would ever be legally allowed to sell it.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

Hawkrod said:


> I can see something like this being useful for outdoor lights on a timer if it works as I see posted. GFI trips from rain, later timer turns off and next night when timer comes back on the GFI resets as long as it is dry. I have a significant light show but actually never have GFI issues (lucky? Well designed?) but for the average consumer it could be a help.


If everyone would use the device for it's intended purpose, there could be some merit in such a device. But the fact is that no one can know what Bubba or Boudreaux MIGHT do with it. I'm thinking it won't be Christmas lights. 

I can see it now. Its a slightly misty morning, almost fog. The circular saw mysteriously stops running. Bubba gets pissed and shakes the saw around for a bit and then yanks the guard back to turn the blade by hand to see what in hell is going on. The saw starts mysteriously running again. Bubba is missing two fingers.

GFCI's of all things need to be as idiot proof as can be made. 90% of the time there are idiots on the hurting end of the power.


----------

